# Tank Bike



## chitown (Apr 12, 2012)

Found this little beast on the interwebs:

View attachment 48608


----------



## Boris (Apr 12, 2012)

Here ya' go Danny. Just pack the wife and kids in the tank, take a nice country ride down the path in Finland and grab up that old bike in the bog. But seriously, that thing looks a little top heavy to me. I bet it ended up on it's side a lot. A feature which, if this tank were actually used in battle, would prove favorable to the Allied forces. Not to mention a little comedy relief.


----------



## JRE123 (Apr 12, 2012)

*armored bike*

This had to be a german joke!


----------



## Uniblab (Apr 12, 2012)

Ah, a full size version of the German Jack-in-the-Box...."Kraut-in-the-Box"

That thing reminds me of a Hogan's Heroes episode which featured a remote controlled mini-tank. LeBeau ended up inside it at one point as he was the smallest POW. Why do I remember these sorts of things? 

You can watch the entire episode here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysbTbIVYM4M


----------



## vincev (May 11, 2012)

Bet that was fun to pedal thru the mud.


----------



## Boris (May 11, 2012)

Yes Vince. (folks, I've found that humoring him is the best tactic)


----------



## Uniblab (May 11, 2012)

If he was a Canuckian or a Brit you'd have to humour him instead....whilst he was watching his colour telly betwixt puffing a fag and taking a sojurn to the loo.


----------

